# A6 Acceleration Issue



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

I bought a 2003 A6 2.7T just over 6 months ago. The car is certified pre-owned, bought from an Audi dealership.
I booked the car in for the 60000 service. I should add at this point that I bought the car in Utah, and I live in Arizona, so I'm not taking the car back to the dealership from which I purchased it.
The day before I was due to take it in, I started noticing an issue. When accelerating from about 2000 rpm, in 2nd or 3rd, the car accelerated OK, but when the engine went through about 3000 rpm, it seemed like the revs bogged down, the tacho needle dropped back to just below 3000 rpm, and then the acceleration seemed to surge again, almost as if the clutch had slipped slightly, then grabbed again. I'm not convinced that it is the clutch though, as the revs do not rise rapidly, as they would with a slipping clutch.
Anyway, the service rep told me that the clutch was on it's way out. I suspect that this was because I mentioned the word 'clutch' a couple of times when trying to describe the problem.
Does anyone have any suggestions on what this issue could be?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (GAPF1)*

do you experience any rough idle or rough starts as well? If the previous owner beat on it im sure the clutch is on its way out, many people just rev and drop the clutch all the time, which also would indicate (if true) some premature turbo wear. So check your turbo's for shaft play (not having owned a 2.7t yet im not sure how difficult this check is due to positioning.) back to the acceleration issue... I'd simply just scan it for codes, if its still doing it. Rest assured if the service rep scanned it and it was something small he probably deleted it because you mentioned the clutch. So if its still doing it, scan it, read the codes, and you should pinpoint the problem that way.
p.s. since you are a (new?) turbo owner.. i'd recommend you installing a turbo timer or simply let your car run a little higher than idle for a short period before shut down. this allows the oil in the turbos to properly cool and prevents premature wear and tear on the turbos themselves.


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (zebinheimer)*

Hey, thanks for the reply. Useful info here.
Actually, I wasn't sure whether the VAGCOM would indicate something like the clutch going. I had a bit of an experiment with the car today, and now it does not seem to be slipping! I was trying to figure out how I could tell, for certain, that it's the clutch.
I'm really not THAT new to turbo cars. I owned a Fiat Uno Turbo back in the '80s, then two (1999 and 2003) Passat 1.8Ts. I drive hard, when I can (get away with it!), but I believe that I'm sympathetic with the mechanicals. I generally try to drive gently until there is some movement on the temperature gauge, and also drive gently, and let the engine idle, before shutting off.
My problem, if it is a problem, is that I'm very sensitive to differences in how my car feels!
Under fairly hard acceleration, with relatively high engine revs., the car seems to accelerate fine, with no hint of 'clutch' slippage. The issue only seemed to happen from relatively low revs., in second or third gear.
I haven't really had much chance to troubleshoot, but I will post again when I do.


----------



## rageman (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (GAPF1)*

See if there are any codes stored in your ecu - this sounds more like a coil pack or misfire issue than a clutch problem to me - a slipping clutch does not drop revs. Autozone will scan it for free is if you do not have a VAG-COM. Does CPO cover the clutch? If it does, I would push for that


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (rageman)*

I'm less and less convinced about it being the clutch! I was trying to recreate the problem on the way to work this morning, but no luck.
I don't have a VAG-COM. Always felt it was worth having one, but too many other financial priorities. So, if I go to Autozone, and tell them that I think I've got an engine issue, they will be happy to scan it for free? Even if I don't end up buying anything from them?
As for the CPO, that clearly states, NOT the clutch!
Thanks for taking the time to reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## rageman (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (GAPF1)*

That has always been my experience at Autozone (but for other makes as I have a VAG-COM); be sure to write down any numbers associated with any codes that might show up - that will make it easier to diagnose. Have the plugs ever been changed?


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (rageman)*

Plugs? I have no idea. From the CARFAX, the car had been regularly serviced at the same dealership that I bought it from. I suppose I could ask at my dealership, and see if they'll let me know what has been done.


----------



## rageman (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (GAPF1)*

Well, pull the codes first - hopefully that will give us an idea of what is happening. Old plugs can cause misfires.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 Acceleration Issue (rageman)*

If you have generic codes you can use this to get the VAG equivalents...
http://DTCSearch.PlanetVAG.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

